

FCC receives record 3m comments about 'net neutrality' issue - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/15/fcc-receives-record-3m-comments-net-neutrality

======
rubbingalcohol
It's not too late to submit comments. We'll be pushing new comments to the FCC
right up until the deadline at
[https://www.battleforthenet.com](https://www.battleforthenet.com) (we have a
more reliable way of delivering than the FCC's own ECFS site, which tends to
go down under periods of high load)

